# PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Geforce RTX 3060 für 1.200 Euro [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Geforce RTX 3060 für 1.200 Euro [Werbung]*

					Das PCGH-Ratgeber-Team hat sich dieses Mal Gedanken gemacht, wie ein Gaming-Rechner für rund 3.000 Euro aktuell aussehen könnte.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Geforce RTX 3060 für 1.200 Euro [Werbung]*


----------



## RX480 (5. März 2022)

Für 1.199€ könnte man auch ne Kombi 12100+6600XT bekommen. (+mehr Airflow +schnellerer Ram)
(wenn man die 29€ für die Montage net in Kauf nimmt und selbst zusammenstöpselt)

btw.
Die 6600XT von Gurdi ließ sich gut OCen. (siehe TS)


----------

